# Installing USB Port



## tashaq (Apr 5, 2007)

Ive recently had problems with my printer and for some reason my brother, while attempting to rectify it, uninstalled the USB001 port to which the printer was associated with and connected to. After several attempts of reinstalling - im finding that the printer is not being recognised by the computer automatically, nor is it installing with the CD.

I believe the root of the problem lies with the missing USB Port. Is there anyway that i could possibly reinstall this or something similar?

Some information that may help:
I am using WIndows XP Home Edition SP2
The printer is a Hp psc 2110 All in One
As mentioned the port that was associated with this was USB001

Any help will be greatly appreciated
Tashaq


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Try this fix by JohnWill

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions. 
__________________


----------



## tashaq (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok firstly thanks for the swift reply.
Just to clarify and double check:
Under USB controllers i have the following -
1 usb 2.0 enhanced host controller
3 usb universal host controllers
1 usb 2.0 root hub
3 usb root hubs

Do i uninstall all of these?

Under Disk Drives i have-
ST380012A

AS this is the only one do i assume it is under use and so do i leave it?

Under storage volumes i have-
Generic Volume

This is the only one, do i still uninstall this?

Sorry if i may sound a little "dumb" but id rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks in advance
Tashaq


----------



## tashaq (Apr 5, 2007)

can someone please check the above post and let me know whether it is correct or not? 

Thanks


----------



## PKChameleon (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, 

I had the exact same problem you did, and it was even the same printer series - understand, the printer was not working with either my mac or PC laptop since it kept claiming not to recognize the printer, and I tried reinstalling the printer driver several times to no avail. Then, somehow, I made like your brother and attempted to dissociate the printer with USB001 to try to get it to work on one of the other two usb ports I had, but accidentally deleted it in the process. I tried to reinstall it but somehow USB001 and USB002 ended up merging (that is, information sent to either usb port would go to the same place), except that rendered both of them useless. I now have only one usb port left and am becoming increasingly frustrated since I would like all three back AND get my printer to work. 

I will try the advice mentioned above to see if that works (and I will be getting a new printer).


----------

